# 27.2 mm seatpost



## mark st1 (9 Jul 2017)

After a 27.2 mm seatpost for my road bike alu or carbon must be dirt cheap or even better free or weirdly willing to swap for a braze on Ultegra 10 speed front mech.

Cheers.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2017)

mark st1 said:


> After a 27.2 mm seatpost for my road bike alu or carbon must be dirt cheap or even better free or weirdly willing to swap for a braze on Ultegra 10 speed front mech.
> 
> Cheers.



Black or silver ?

Min length reqd ?

and i will see what i have

martin


----------



## mark st1 (9 Jul 2017)

Thanks @biggs682 black if poss current one is 400mm however there is plenty of that in the frame so I'm guessing 380mm would be ok ?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Thanks @biggs682 black if poss current one is 400mm however there is plenty of that in the frame so I'm guessing 380mm would be ok ?



ok let me go and have a measure


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Thanks @biggs682 black if poss current one is 400mm however there is plenty of that in the frame so I'm guessing 380mm would be ok ?



Only silver I am afraid


----------



## mark st1 (9 Jul 2017)

That's fine would it be possible to borrow it for a couple of weeks if I cover postage costs. If I damage it in anyway I will pay for it.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2017)

I've got a black 300mm Felt post. If you're not super lanky or extra lardy it would probably be fine.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Jul 2017)

5 ft 11 and 15 stone so I meet one of your requirements at least


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2017)

mark st1 said:


> That's fine would it be possible to borrow it for a couple of weeks if I cover postage costs. If I damage it in anyway I will pay for it.



yeah no probs , pm me your address and i will get it on the way


----------

